# Lighting a 5.5 Gallon?



## cricket (Jan 10, 2010)

Currently I have a 10w screw in fluorescent bulb over my 5.5 gallon tank. I'd like to have the option of putting some higher light plants in this tank but am 1) having trouble finding a fixture that is the correct size and a higher wattage and 2) am a bit confused with the whole wattage per gallon thing. I know it's not all that accurate to begin with and is even less so on a smaller tank. 

The only fixture I have found is a 12" with two 9w compact fluorescent totaling 18w. It's in my price range and certainly more light than what I've got now but can I do better?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

cricket said:


> Currently I have a 10w screw in fluorescent bulb over my 5.5 gallon tank. I'd like to have the option of putting some higher light plants in this tank but am 1) having trouble finding a fixture that is the correct size and a higher wattage and 2) am a bit confused with the whole wattage per gallon thing. I know it's not all that accurate to begin with and is even less so on a smaller tank.
> 
> The only fixture I have found is a 12" with two 9w compact fluorescent totaling 18w. It's in my price range and certainly more light than what I've got now but can I do better?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Can you put a bigger screw-in fluorescent in your current fixture? I've got 23 watt spiral screw-ins over one of my tanks. (By "bigger" I really mean "more watts," although they tend to be physically bigger, too.) Of course, you would have to see how many watts the fixture is rated for, and if the "bigger" bulb would physically fit. My fixture is rated for 25 watts bulbs, because it was designed for incandescents.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

I run 2 13 watt compact flourescent (spriral bulbs) in the daylight variety on my 10g with eco complete and i have great, actually crazy plant growth... Check it out, it could be for you! And they fit in a regular socket.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

I found a great fixture at Home Depot for small tanks that I know many others use. Its a $20 desklamp and has a 24watt quad pc. Might want to have a look.


----------



## cricket (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the responses! I think I'm going to try getting the 23 watt spiral. It should fit nicely in my tanks hood. And the price is right too! I'm just concerned the reflector might get in the way of anything larger than what I have now. But I'll cross that bridge when I get to it.


----------



## Diesal (Sep 12, 2009)

Depending on the hood. You might be able to pull the reflector out, and use some aluminum tape on the underside of the hood in it's place.


----------



## cricket (Jan 10, 2010)

Diesal said:


> Depending on the hood. You might be able to pull the reflector out, and use some aluminum tape on the underside of the hood in it's place.


It actually does come out. Can I get aluminum tape at Home Depot, Lowes?


----------



## Diesal (Sep 12, 2009)

Home Depot, Lowes, and most Hardware stores should be good.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Plain old aluminum foil works too. I used a spray adhesive to attach it. 

Total white paint works best. Hoppy did some testing with a par meter and found that it was better than mylar, aluminum foil, etc.


----------



## cricket (Jan 10, 2010)

I picked up a 26watt CF. I think for now foil will be the solution. Eventually I'll try the white paint. Sounds easy enough. Can't wait to get home and try this out!

I should mention I had picked up another 26 watt but I accidentally grabbed "soft white." Bleh...

Today I grabbed the day light version @ 6500k.


----------



## Diesal (Sep 12, 2009)

Cool, I look forward to seeing some Pics when you get a chance.


----------

